# So you wanna have a Piston AR? here ya go a kit for $249



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$249 for the kit

Adams Gen2 Piston Kits w/Matching Voodoo Barrel - $249.99 | Slickguns

Here's what I may get

Mid Length Lite .750" Piston Kit - BUNDLE


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$16.25 to ship to the mitten state.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn, that's a good deal with the Voodoo barrel. If I wanted a piston AR again I'd buy that and build one off of a match set of Mega billet receivers and CMT buffer assembly and lpk. 






.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is a deal with the Voodoo barrel. keep in mind if you are going to do and work with the upper receiver and barrel nut. Get the proper block and wrench.
Read up do your how work. Take those steps all is well by pass them it will not end well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

V blocks made from a 2 x 4 have held the barrel well so far. I've assembled 10 AR's in the last year,I just finished a 25" 556 pistol last week and is my new CC for the van.

I will read up on the piston system.


----------

